# Enter zip code; get plant list



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been trying to find a good guide to plant some native wildflowers. Unfortunately, I can't get the guide to open. going to try again later.


----------



## jrshay (Jul 9, 2012)

New to me Dave. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Worked for me..thanks


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks, great info!


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Got it to open. What great info. I have a out a half acre that I plan to plant in wildflowers this year. This is really going to help keep it mostly native plants. I still want to put in clover too.


----------

